# Puff Works Her Majic!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We're baaaaaaacccccckkk!

WHAT A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!!!!

Got home about an hour ago, backed her into palce, emptied the frig and collapsed on the couch with a beer and pizza. Will post some pics tomorrow but, suffice it to say, Puff was a perfct lady the whole weekend. Nothing major to report - in fact, rather dull by comparison to last week's events. Only issues are that the microwave didn't work (breaker is fine, plug is fine, worked before last week's service so something must have been disconnected) and what appears to be a leak under the shower, looks like behind the access trailer. Puff goes in tomorrow for the full repairs to the slide roofs - so we'll have 'em address these 2 issues at the same time. Microwave wasn't needed and didn't use the shower 'till this AM - so neither even caused a minor inconveniencel. Guess we rolled all of potential problems into the tires









As for the dog shows. They were okay......

Actually, they were awesome....but not as awesome as a certain little shetland sheepdog I happen to have the good fortune to be at the other end of the leash of. Seeker (ok - and I) took our class - 1st PLACE- BOTH DAYS! He now has 2 of the 3 "Qualifying Scores" required for his American Kennel Club Companion Dog Title. If we could post movies here, I would. But we can't, so you'll just have to believe me when I say he was AWESOME!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on the dog show, 1st place is an awesome feeling









darrel


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad to hear the trip went good overall Wolfie, and congrats on the win with Seeker!

How did the towing go, what distance did you travel, any issues? I was curious b/c I saw you have the V-8 4-Runner, we used to have one but I never towed with it before we sold it. Just curious!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats on a successful maiden voyage Wolfie!





















Guess Puff was just giving you a stress test last week before showing her true good nature.









Congrats also to you and Seeker, that's awesome!







So how did the dogs like your new house on wheels?

Deb


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Glad to hear the trip went good overall Wolfie, and congrats on the win with Seeker!
> 
> How did the towing go, what distance did you travel, any issues? I was curious b/c I saw you have the V-8 4-Runner, we used to have one but I never towed with it before we sold it. Just curious!
> [snapback]102079[/snapback]​


The 4R did great and gave us 12+mpg - about what we expected. We weren't in any real mtns - pretty close to the coast - but not exactly what you'd flat lands either. Hovered around 2500rpm even when we got up around 70 (oops...but speed limit is 65 and she was VERY comfortable - - - and then came the downhill and...







) We had 2 Pathfinders before the 4R so never really looked at them before we needed to upgrade towing capacity. Don't know if the '05 is the same as prior years but its capacity is 1000lbs more than the P'Finder and we got a great end-of-year deal on it. So far - seems to be a perfect match for the 25RSS (and Hensley).


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad your trip went well and congrats on the dog show.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! Awesome showing with Seeker! Congratulations! Glad your first trip went well. Nothing better than spending a great weekend in a great Outback.

Wendy


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats on 1st place! Wow, can't wait to meet her!

I can't wait to take our 1st trip...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations Wolfwood, on your first voyage, and the First Place. I don't know a lot about dog shows, but do know that in any competition first place is the goal.

You two must be quite a showy pair.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wolfie glad to hear that your trip was awesome
Glad to hear you are as proud as a peacock with Seeker
Keep up the great job Seeker









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Aunt Wolfie:
Bo and Tristan send a big eight paws up (two just doesn't seem like enough) to Seeker! Way to go! It makes all the hard work both of you have done worthwhile.









And Puff just had to test you a little bit. At least there were no big worries. Glad you had a successful, fun maiden voyage. Welcome back. action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> As for the dog shows. They were okay......
> 
> Actually, they were awesome....but not as awesome as a certain little shetland sheepdog I happen to have the good fortune to be at the other end of the leash of. Seeker (ok - and I) took our class - 1st PLACE- BOTH DAYS! He now has 2 of the 3 "Qualifying Scores" required for his American Kennel Club Companion Dog Title. If we could post movies here, I would. But we can't, so you'll just have to believe me when I say he was AWESOME!


HOORAAAAY!!














AWESOME WOLFIE








So, glad everything went!!

Let me know what the service dept says about the microwave not working?









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

_*Congratulations on a successful maiden voyage!*_









And, Seeker, congratulations on the big win! You are awesome!
















Glad to hear you guys had a great trip. Now can you bear the wait until the next one?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

